# Thinking about geting DISH HD some tech questions



## bestivo (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm thinking about getting DISH HD and have some questions:

1. I know there are multiple satellites. Most people are using 2 at the same time. Do you need to stream from 2 satellites at the same time or just different hd channels are available on different satellites?

2. I'm not 100% on this but new satellite dishes (dish1000+) can see two satellites at the same time and you don't need a 2nd dish. Is this correct?

3. My visibility of the southern sky is limited. Is there an easy way for me to check if I can see the satellites? If i order dish and don't have a clear view of the sky than what happens, can i cancel my order?? I live in Los Angeles btw.

4. I am thinking about getting the 622 and was reading about the TV2 output. It looks like it can broadcast signal from that tuner so other TVs (or just 1 TV) close by can just see the picture over the air? Is this picture HD or SD? Is there a way to connect the 2nd TV to get HD signal using coax or anything else?

5. Is there a cheap receiver which can just do HD mpeg2/mpeg4?


6. Anything else i should know before purchasing?? I've been reading around for a while so I have basic understatement of the service.

Thanks for answering


----------



## Cokeswigga (Jan 25, 2005)

bestivo said:


> I'm thinking about getting DISH HD and have some questions:
> 
> 1. I know there are multiple satellites. Most people are using 2 at the same time. Do you need to stream from 2 satellites at the same time or just different hd channels are available on different satellites?


In Los Angeles, you will need 3 satellite locations 110/119/129.
A dish 1000 can get all three



bestivo said:


> 2. I'm not 100% on this but new satellite dishes (dish1000+) can see two satellites at the same time and you don't need a 2nd dish. Is this correct?


You will get better reception on 129 if you have a seperate (second) dish dedicated to this satellite.



bestivo said:


> 3. My visibility of the southern sky is limited. Is there an easy way for me to check if I can see the satellites? If i order dish and don't have a clear view of the sky than what happens, can i cancel my order?? I live in Los Angeles btw.


Yes, get a compass and goto :
http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/our_products/user_guides_and_manuals/index.shtml

The user guides have the azimuth by zip code 
you will need an compass and an idea of what angle to point the dish



bestivo said:


> 4. I am thinking about getting the 622 and was reading about the TV2 output. It looks like it can broadcast signal from that tuner so other TVs (or just 1 TV) close by can just see the picture over the air? Is this picture HD or SD? Is there a way to connect the 2nd TV to get HD signal using coax or anything else?


TV2 is a coax output, therefore it is SD

It does not "broadcast", it sends a signal on a channel over the coax (similar to connecting your cable box to your tv or the vcr to the tv.

I think it's illegal to "broadcast" your tv2 output to nearby tvs. you are supposed to connect the other TV using a coax cable

You do have two live HD outputs (HDMI and Component). But they will always show the same programing



bestivo said:


> 5. Is there a cheap receiver which can just do HD mpeg2/mpeg4?


There is a Non-DVR the 222 and 211 which can do both, but with the current promo, I don't know why you would not get the 622



bestivo said:


> 6. Anything else i should know before purchasing?? I've been reading around for a while so I have basic understatement of the service.
> 
> Thanks for answering


Yes, I would also get an OTA antenna, this will give you a 3rd tuner for your local HD channels, so if you wanted to record 3 HD programs on your major networks you can.

Since LA has all there antennas in the same spot, it makes it a little easier


----------



## TimL (Apr 24, 2002)

bestivo said:


> I'm thinking about getting DISH HD and have some questions:
> 
> 1. I know there are multiple satellites. Most people are using 2 at the same time. Do you need to stream from 2 satellites at the same time or just different hd channels are available on different satellites?
> 
> ...


 I will be taking the Dish HD plunge tomorrow. I can try to answer a few things. Unless you are doing the installation yourself, an installer can help determine if there is a clear view..Not sure if this is related but there used to be a program where you put in your zip code and it gave you skew/elevation angles for a Dish Network antenna. Dish HD I believe is on the 129 Satellite. My Dish 1000 sees all 3 sites but historically 129 has been kind of a weak signal for many. I get a reading in the 50's-70's on mine. If theres not a clear southern view you shouldnt be charged for anything.

The HD locals are either on 61.5 or 148 degree Satellites, so if you want Dish Local HD You probably need 2 dishes. As I will be getting the 622 tomorrow I wont know what to expect until mine is installed. If you have an OTA antenna You shouldnt have to worry about HD locals from Dish. Dish does have the HD 211 Non-DVR receiver. That might work for you.

I hope I helped you a little bit. Others may correct me on some things. I have been reading up in preparation for my own install. A lot of information to soak in..Good luck..

Edit:Cokeswigga above really laid out thing well for you..


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I installed my dish 1000.2 today. I am getting great signal strengths on all 3 satellites and I have my side sat dish 500 for 61.5 hooked up to the in port on the triple lnb on the dish 1000.2 . The best part is that for hd channels like Voom etc, the receiver is defaulting to the 61.5 sat , instead of 129 even though the strengths are similar in range . I get in the mid 90s and 100s on the 61.5 and between the mid 80s to the mid 90s on 129 with this new dish. Here are some strengths for you :

129 sat
--------

01 - 85
02 - 85
04 - 93
05 - 85
06 - 80
07 - 81
08 - 88
09 - 90
10 - 92
11 - 77
12 - 94
13 - 93
16 - 88
17 - 85
18 - 82
19 - 95
21 - 85
22 - 85
23 - 85
27 - 85
30 - 92
31 - 100
32 - 83

110 sat 
---------
06 - 95
24 - 104

119 sat
---------
02 - 101
11 - 103

You can pick one up at dishstore.net or dishdepot.com for $99.00.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> I installed my dish 1000.2 today. I am getting great signal strengths on all 3 satellites and I have my side sat dish 500 for 61.5 hooked up to the in port on the triple lnb on the dish 1000.2 . The best part is that for hd channels like Voom etc, the receiver is defaulting to the 61.5 sat , instead of 129 even though the strengths are similar in range . I get in the mid 90s and 100s on the 61.5 and between the mid 80s to the mid 90s on 129 with this new dish. Here are some strengths for you :
> 
> 129 sat
> --------
> ...


Mike:

Is there a distinct advantage doing this over the set up I have? Remember, I don't have 129, just 110/119 & 61.5...

Ken


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

bestivo,

1. You only stream from one satellite at a time. Each satellite carries different channels with the exception of national HD channels (those not on 110 are duplicated at 61.5 and 129) and internationals. The receiver selects the satellite needed for the requested channel by controlling a switch which, for most installations, is built into the assembly with 2 (or now 3) LNBs.

2. - The Dish 500 sees 2 satellites, 110 & 119, which almost everyone needs
- Dish 1000 & 1000.2 add 129, needed for HD for much of the country.
- Dish 1000+ adds a 4th sat at 118.75 for some HD locals
In LA you can expect a 1000 or 1000.2

4. TV2 is SD only. Note that TV2 is an _output_ and the 2nd satellite _tuner_ is fully capable of recording HD that can by viewed in HD on TV1. Everything viewed on TV2 is downconverted.

6. Some EKB pages may be of interest: Dish 1000, ViP622, Dish HD channels

TimL,
There are no Dish HD locals on 148.


----------



## TimL (Apr 24, 2002)

BobaBird:
Thanks for the clarification of Dish locals on 148..Small update..I just today purchased a JVC 30" HDTV..Took me awhile to figure out the setup but now having it work as my TV2 on the 522. Without an antenna I am picking up WDLI 17 Canton and WNEO 45 Alliance-PBS. Am waiting for my Dish 622 install scheduled between 12-5 today. The HDTV will be my TV1 then with my 35" Panasonic being TV2..


----------



## Cokeswigga (Jan 25, 2005)

TimL said:


> The HD locals are either on 61.5 or 148 degree Satellites, so if you want Dish
> 
> I hope I helped you a little bit. Others may correct me on some things. I have been reading up in preparation for my own install. A lot of information to soak in..Good luck..
> 
> Edit:Cokeswigga above really laid out thing well for you..


Actually for L.A. the locals are on 129. For HD you will need a 1000 or a 2-dish setup

http://ekb.dbstalk.com/129list.htm


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Each tuner can see only one satellite at a time, but with multiple tuners you can watch different satellites simultaneoously, and can switch to any channel you are approved to receive.


----------



## bestivo (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies,

I will probably need to get at least 2 different tuners as we're getting 3 HDTVs.


The TV2 is very nice on the 622 but only SD kinda sux.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

I stay in orange county (92653) and my patio can see only 61.5 E*), 95, 101 (DTV) and not 110/119/129.

I have DTV for english and some international channels on E*.

If i want to go for HD, please advise me on the following:

1. DTV is ruled out since their HD satellites are on 110/119 (When will they put their HD stuff in soon to be launched 99/103)?

2. Can i get VOOM HD channels and NY local HD's from E*since LA locals are on 129?

3. If i choose 3 option:

- what all HD channels will i lose out that arent there in 61.5?
-monthly price and one time charge for it?

Thanks,


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Dish will not sell you the HD package if you cannot get the two sat needed for them, nor will the give out of market locals. Looks like you are 0 for 2 with Dish.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

garys said:


> Dish will not sell you the HD package if you cannot get the two sat needed for them, nor will the give out of market locals. Looks like you are 0 for 2 with Dish.


Thanks for responding.

I need to wait till DTV mirrors the HD feed in 99/103.


----------

